
Ask HN: What Should I Work On? - init-as
I&#x27;m a self-taught programmer, currently in college and I&#x27;d really like to have a side-project to devote some of my free time towards but I seem to be going through a long period where none of my ideas interest me. Any recommendations for a problem that you think might be worth tackling?
======
AwesomeFaic
Do you lean more towards "fun" projects or trying to solve "serious"
challenges?

~~~
huhnmonster
Not OP, but do you by chance have ideas for "serious" challenges? I would be
interested in some

~~~
AwesomeFaic
One I'm very interested in that I don't have the time or expertise to really
tackle is single-lens photogrammetry (or photogrammetry in general). Right now
there isn't a great consumer-friendly option that doesn't require custom
hardware. Many online resources recommend specific lighting and high-contrast
colors to get a barely-accurate scan.

Another similar-ish one that other people have started addressing is building
a system that reliably detects photo/video manipulation (ie. photoshop &
deepfakes). An interesting extension of that would be detecting audio
manipulation in a video.

------
pkrotich
Contribute to open source projects you use... at least in the meantime.

